# $1100 too much for 2003 Trek 5200?



## leeDuvy (Aug 5, 2011)

Has about 10k miles, but never wrecked and pristine. My current bike is a 2010 Trek 1.2 and I really want to get into something with some more durable components (This has full Ultegra). I just get frustrated with the constant adjustments the Sora components require after a heavy week. Not to mention I'd love to get into carbon (ive been itching since I used my brother in law's Cervelo on my last tri down in Austin).


----------



## atctimmy (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes I think so. I personally wouldn't pay more than $700ish. I would also have to know the rider and the bike pretty well too.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Way. I just sold a 2010 Trek Madone 4.5 for $1300.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's too much.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I recently purchased a 2008 Orbea Opal with a mix of 2010 Rival and Force components for $1300 including carbon bars, seatpost, etc. Do NOT spend that much on that particular bike.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I just realized that you posted this same question in 3 different forums. Really?


----------



## Lt. Dan (Apr 15, 2011)

Definitely too pricey for a bike that old with that many miles.


----------



## bakdaman (Aug 12, 2011)

1100 is a lot


----------

